# I went on 4 dates this week. It was a long week.



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

3 times with one girl.
1 time with another.

A huge variety of emotions. From deep sadness with tears to euphoria and triumph.

I had some very passionate french-kissing action. I even stick my tongue into her ear. She was quite distressed afterwards, claiming that she felt like she had 'lost control'. Is that a good thing, girls? 

I don't know... the emotional roller-coaster doesn't make it feel like an achievement. But 4 dates in a week? I have to call it an achievement. :clap


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Very good work!  It's understandable that you went through a lot of emotions, after all you are putting yourself out there for another person to judge each time you go on a date. Keep doing what you're doing and you'll have a girlfriend (if thats what you're after) in no time!


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

You've gone on more dates in one week than I've gone on in my life. FML


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grats! What does earwar taste like btw? Is it different in girls?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Ear licking?!

Thats some good work horse, go get that pinna!

:high5

(How'd you get so many dates btw? just curious)


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Grats! What does earwar taste like btw? Is it different in girls?


ear wax?  dunno, it doesn't have much taste, just a feeling and a response from a girl 

besides, make this week's date count *5*! **** yeah! :clap today I had the best date ever! :yes


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Ear licking?!
> 
> Thats some good work horse, go get that pinna!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can sense her melting when I lick her neck, ears while fondling the back of her head. All my erotic readings are finally paying off. 

Online dating.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

are you sure you have SA?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, you jumped over many hurdles

Nice job


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

lanzman said:


> are you sure you have SA?


I had more dates last week than I had last 5 years.
As I mentioned, the range of emotions was really violent - not only pleasant experiences.


----------



## Spreewell (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a huge improvement after not dating for 5 years. I go on a good number of dates since i've joined online dating, but they're average looking at best. All the pretty women get bombarded with messages and I can never get their attention.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

When a woman feels like she's losing control, that means she's vulnerable and wants to trust you.

IOW, her ASD is on the fritz:

http://www.fastseduction.com/cgi-bin/fswiki.cgi?Anti-****_Defense

Tell her something to the effect that she can trust you and you won't take advantage of her (touch her while talking on say the hand, arm, or shoulders, let her lean up against you), and make up some excuse to get out of wherever you are to somewhere private. She's on the cusp of falling for you. All you have to do is let her know it's OK and follow through.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

ME being female I have to say that Dak is absolutely right about the way girls are.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

AndyLT said:


> I had more dates last week than I had last 5 years.
> As I mentioned, the range of emotions was really violent - not only pleasant experiences.


I congratulate you in making happen. Good job! :clap

I have not been able to get over that hurdle in 46 yrs.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

AndyLT said:


> She was quite distressed afterwards, claiming that she felt like she had 'lost control'. Is that a good thing, girls?


If _you _were visibly distressed after something happened and had to claim that you had lost control, would _that _be a good thing?

I don't know the girl personally to be able to speak for her, but I would advise to at least _listen _to what she says instead of relying on what you've read on PUA websites. No one actually knows how to read minds, and seduction techniques are dishonest at worst and irritating at best.

And remember that no means no, not yes. And silence doesn't translate to yes either.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys and girls. And yes, I'm not trying to apply any techniques. I want to express myself and to discover her. I don't want to play any seduction games.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Well done :yay yes it takes a lot to make a girl feel she's "lost control".



Alex925 said:


> You've gone on more dates in one week than I've gone on in my life. FML


:rofl


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

^ What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Keep it up. :clap 
Does she describe it as melting too? THAT is DEFINITELY good.
But "losing control" makes me think of a bladder problem, lol.


----------

